# Jujutsu styles in the U.K



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 16, 2018)

Apologies for the probably poor title but:


Anyone know a good list of Jujitsu styles in the U.K?  More leaning towards the combat side of things rather than sport if there is a big division in it.

I literally know nothing of it to judge what styles are good and prolific and whats the go to organizations and such. 

Apologies if its been done before.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> Apologies for the probably poor title but:
> 
> 
> Anyone know a good list of Jujitsu styles in the U.K?  More leaning towards the combat side of things rather than sport if there is a big division in it.
> ...




Google young man then ask or research the different schools 

Every style has as you put it a combat style it depends how and who teaching it and what that schools emphasis is on but ifyou are looking for aschoolthat is gonna make you the ultimate warrior ...... join the army bro then you can go off get trained and then go meet the bad guys lol and you'll get paid to do it !!!


Oh and have you started training yet or are you still in the thinking phase ?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 17, 2018)

now disabled said:


> research the different schools



this constitutes research. 


Im at a impass as i literally dont know any styles of jujitsu, if  they are good what organizations host which ones and if they are good etc.  Google would work if i knew any one of these things.

As for the last bit, its waiting.    How ever it is narrowed down to either TKD, Arnis or MMA.   Maybe a Jujitsu or grappling style if i find one i like in range.




now disabled said:


> join the army bro then you can go off get trained and then go meet the bad guys lol and you'll get paid to do it



I could do one of these civilian boot camps i have heard so much about.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> this constitutes research.
> 
> 
> Im at a impass as i literally dont know any styles of jujitsu, if  they are good what organizations host which ones and if they are good etc.  Google would work if i knew any one of these things.
> ...




civvy boot camp lol ....It was a joke as you seem hell bent on combat things it was and is a way for you to see that and get paid lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> this constitutes research.
> 
> 
> Im at a impass as i literally dont know any styles of jujitsu, if  they are good what organizations host which ones and if they are good etc.  Google would work if i knew any one of these things.
> ...


Dude. Just go to schools near you and stick with one you like. All this time you've spent thinking, you could have spent learning a martial art. You are actively delaying your MA progress by not doing so.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 17, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Dude. Just go to schools near you and stick with one you like. All this time you've spent thinking, you could have spent learning a martial art. You are actively delaying your MA progress by not doing so.



Its waiting, not thinking.   Transport to them is a issue.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> Its waiting, not thinking.   Transport to them is a issue.


Are any places within an hour walk from you? If so, and you really want to learn, the walk can be worth it. If your in shape/trying to get in shape, you can run part of it as a class warm up. If its financial issues on top of that, then i got no advice for you, but just transportation is normally pretty easily solvable


----------



## now disabled (Sep 17, 2018)

Rat said:


> Its waiting, not thinking.   Transport to them is a issue.



I get the transport issues and that it may cause issues as will finances, You can ask all you want as far as styles and arts but sooner or later you are going to have to make a decision as to what you are going to study. 

What you want from an art is your choice but your going to have to make one, looking at vids and asking is all well and good, Actually going and seeing how it taught and if you like is the way to go imo


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 18, 2018)

it would help if you said where you were thinking of going but look on here you can put your location in and the style you are looking for. You would probably be better looking for something close to all, all the clubs on this list are fairly hard core as the title of the association indicates. Peter Consterdine's Combat Group


----------



## frank raud (Sep 18, 2018)

Rather than compiling a list of all jiu jitsu styles in the UK, why don't you look at what is local to you? If you're in the Liverpool area (as an example), I doubt you would be interested in commuting to London 2 or 3 evenings a week. I've done a lot of seminars with a variety of British jiu jitsu instructors over the last 30 years, but where they are in relationship to you makes it useless to make a recommendation. Think local, then maybe ask about the instructors you can realistically get to.
PS. TKD, Arnis, MMA and jiu jitsu are almost polar opposites in their approaches to martial arts. All can be good, but may not suit you. You need to physically try them out to see what works for you. Months of internet "research" won't answer that for you. Find what is local, try it out.


----------



## pdg (Sep 19, 2018)

Rat said:


> Its waiting, not thinking.   Transport to them is a issue.



I think I suggested before - walk, run, cycle.

Walking or running to class is free, you can probably get a serviceable bike off gumtree for pennies.

It's about 8 miles to one of my TKD classes - if my car was out of action I'd ride my bike. If my bike wasn't available I'd walk (I'm crap at running ).

The only things that stop me going are illness, injury and the wife 

It would appear that the thing stopping you going is you...


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 20, 2018)

You can't go wrong with a Brazilian jiujitsu school. Don't buy the nonsense that certain JJ schools (especially so-called Japanese JJ schools) aren't sport thus are more "authentic" than Bjj or Judo schools simply because the latter has a competitive aspect.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> You can't go wrong with a Brazilian jiujitsu school. Don't buy the nonsense that certain JJ schools (especially so-called Japanese JJ schools) aren't sport thus are more "authentic" than Bjj or Judo schools simply because the latter has a competitive aspect.




It's very much going to depend on where he is, both Brazilian and Japanese JJ are fairly scarce here. authenticity isn't the problem, just finding a place to train could be.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 21, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> You can't go wrong with a Brazilian jiujitsu school. Don't buy the nonsense that certain JJ schools (especially so-called Japanese JJ schools) aren't sport thus are more "authentic" than Bjj or Judo schools simply because the latter has a competitive aspect.


Im going to refer you to the video that you posted this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 21, 2018)

Curiosity sake, what does Kempo Jujitsu mean?    I have a own creation one of them near me and i have no idea what Kempo is meant to mean.  In addition to that, what would any of you say the two most common types are?


As for the BJJ, given how search engines work, i have found some near me. (one of the reasons why im asking for a prefix) Im 50/50 on it, some people who teach it/do it think its the end all and be all Kind of put me off it slightly.   In addition i prefer standing and it looks like it can be quite focused on ground work.   I dont really harbour any really positive or negative views against it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 21, 2018)

Rat said:


> Curiosity sake, what does Kempo Jujitsu mean?    I have a own creation one of them near me and i have no idea what Kempo is meant to mean.  In addition to that, what would any of you say the two most common types are?
> 
> 
> As for the BJJ, given how search engines work, i have found some near me. (one of the reasons why im asking for a prefix) Im 50/50 on it, some people who teach it/do it think its the end all and be all Kind of put me off it slightly.   In addition i prefer standing and it looks like it can be quite focused on ground work.   I dont really harbour any really positive or negative views against it.


Kemo is a very broad term, as most of the times it just means that it comes somewhere from the kenpo/kempo lineage, and sometimes its referring to kempo as the literal word and not from that lineage at all. If you post on here or PM me the website, I could probably tell you some more. As for kempo jujitsu, it could be that it is a style that incorporates kempo and some form of grappling, that they label kempo jujitsu, that the founder learned both and made a combined style from them, or that the instructor at that particular school happens to teach both. Again, if I saw a website I could probably give a better answer.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 21, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> It's very much going to depend on where he is, both Brazilian and Japanese JJ are fairly scarce here. authenticity isn't the problem, just finding a place to train could be.


What about Judo? England has some excellent judoka. (The best Judo instruction I ever had was a seminar with Neil Adams.)


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 21, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What about Judo? England has some excellent judoka. (The best Judo instruction I ever had was a seminar with Neil Adams.)



I have looked into it, its on the opt in list rather than the opt out list.    I probably will compare it with a JJ or BJJ when i eventually switch to grappling.   I have only found one prominent group near me though (that i know of) for Judo. 

Judo is mainly stand up grappling isnt it?   I know there are chokes and submissions for ground game but im under the impression takedowns from standing are judos thing and ground game is BJJ's thing. 



kempodisciple said:


> Again, if I saw a website I could probably give a better answer.



I will consider it, if i do link you the website it will be via PM's though.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 21, 2018)

Rat said:


> Judo is mainly stand up grappling isnt it? I know there are chokes and submissions for ground game but im under the impression takedowns from standing are judos thing and ground game is BJJ's thing.


It depends on the dojo. Some have a good balance of stand-up to groundwork. Others put a much heavier emphasis on standup.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 22, 2018)

Rat said:


> Curiosity sake, what does Kempo Jujitsu mean?    I have a own creation one of them near me and i have no idea what Kempo is meant to mean.  In addition to that, what would any of you say the two most common types are?


Is that under Hanshi Peter Browne? I did a seminar with him when he was associated with Richard Morris. Hard man, impressive technique.


----------



## BrendanF (Sep 23, 2018)

Rat - there are various types of 'jujutsu' available in the UK.  What I'm describing are categories, not particular styles or systems.

1.  Authentic Japanese (koryu) jujutsu.  This was historically rare, but today far less so.  Examples would be the Tenyokai Tenjin Shinyo ryu run by Masters S, and the Araki ryu and Sosuishi ryu taught by S Delaney S.  Koryu are complex and varied - I won't try to describe or explain them here - google and research, starting with www.koryu.com if interested.  There is also a koryu forum here.

2.  BJJ.  Self explanatory.

3.  Modern 'jiu-jitsu' systems.  This category is what just about everything you encounter calling itself 'jiu-jitsu' will fall in to.  These are modern systems commonly based in a mix of judo, aikido and karate, and bear little resemblance to koryu jj.  Some may be very effective martial arts, but they have no connection to Japan or the samurai, outside of some (often off-base) cultural trappings.

Good luck in your search!  And as others have said - don't discount Judo (or BJJ).  They are foundational, and supremely effective systems of grappling.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What about Judo? England has some excellent judoka. (The best Judo instruction I ever had was a seminar with Neil Adams.)




We do have a lot of Judo, I did a seminar with Neil as well, he put one on for MMA people. The *UK* has a lot of good Judokas.

I've done quite a bit of Judo, it's my instructors first and main style, we do a lot of ground work as do the other places I've seen train, the only ones who tend not to so much are those aiming for the Olympics.


----------

